
The World’s Congested Human Migration Routes in 5 Maps - testrun
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/09/150919-data-points-refugees-migrants-maps-human-migrations-syria-world/
======
yitchelle
It is interesting that the routes going into the Australian direction ends up
at the holding centers on the three islands for asylum seekers.

